

Ask HN: Self Hosted/Free Tier SaaS Offerings Similar to Statuspage.io? - brianjking

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a self-hosted lightweight free web app or a free tier offering similar to statuspage.io. Suggestions? (DigitalOcean has an awfully nice status page also - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.digitalocean.com&#x2F;)<p>I&#x27;m currently using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eustasy&#x2F;uptimerobot-status-page on a free tier AWS account; however, I really need to integrate more than just system uptime.<p>I&#x27;d like to communicate new release notes, known issues, scheduled downtime, show more about the system&#x27;s health, zendesk integration possibly, etc.
======
raiyu
When we were putting together out first status page we didn't really look
through open source or free solutions since we knew it would be a mission
critical service for us. At the time statuspage was just being founded and we
met with one of the cofounders at our office to discuss the things that we
wanted to eventaully put into our status page.

Unfortunately can't think of a good alternative at the moment, but they do
pretty good work over there.

And thanks for the shoutout on the status page, we recently just updated it to
reflect how much larger our infrastructure presence has grown over the past
three years.

Thanks!

------
stevekemp
I'm old-school so I just have a cron-script which polls some metrics, sticks
them in an SQLite database every minute, and then spits out a static HTML
page.

This allows manual updates if required. I just create a text-file on a server
"~/events/$year/$mon/$day/$id" and it will be inserted in the output page(s)
for the next week before rotating out of the way again.

Honestly something like that is very simple to setup and sufficient unless you
expect multiple outages and manual updates.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I can't think of any free-tier ones, but if you happen to already be using
Pingdom to monitor your uptime they offer status pages.

Or you could do the HN way and just have a Twitter account be the status page
(@hnstatus)

------
webmaven
[http://www.stashboard.org/](http://www.stashboard.org/) is open source.

